# XD9 Service Model prices



## doodMAN (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey all,

I'm looking to buy an XD-9 Service model within the next few weeks. I hear it's a GREAT gun! This will be my first handgun and I'm not sure what this model goes for. I do know that it shouldn't go for more than $550 (correct me if I'm wrong).


Can some of you give me an idea of what a good price would be? And maybe even some sites that have these good prices (if possible)?


Also, when I go to purchase the gun, is there a certain amount of days that I have to wait to take the gun home or does this vary from state to state? I am from Virginia.

Much Thanks!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been looking at the XD-9 in my area and they are going for $480 to $525 without the night sites. With nights they are going for $550 to $625. Crazy I know. You could buy a service or compact for $480 and the sites for $60 on sale or at a show. If you can put them in the cost is about $540. Now this in central Flordia. Good luck.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I picked up my XD last year for under $500. They've gained in popularity, so the prices are on the rise. If you're looking online, check out Buds Gun Shop. http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/21.

I've heard to stay away from Gander Mt. because they're prices tend to high, but I don't have one around here to verify that.


----------



## travelinman (Aug 17, 2006)

I paid $500 for my XD40 service last summer at gander mtn. If you have an Academy Sports in your area I'd look there. I bought an XD9sc there about a month ago for about $480.

good luck,

Jeremy


----------



## justin81 (Jan 12, 2007)

I just picked my XD9 service model up about a month or two ago. New for $450 @ Sportsman’s Warehouse.


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2007)

I picked up my XD40 at Quantico Arms (@ the gun show in Orange County, CA) for about $480.00 (to echo travelinman)


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

Got mine for 450.00 from Carter Country in H-Town. Saw $400 Sub-compact at TopGun Gun range in Houston just yesterday. If I had a job now, I would buy this gun. Uggghhh.


----------

